# Next One...



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the next one, have fun. I was thinking of giving you 2 but I got a feeling this one might be tough...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2003)

huh a invisible snake


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

Odd, it's showing up on my screen.


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

mangrove (Boiga dendrophila)


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

Nope, good guess though. Keep trying.


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 27, 2003)

pale head? mmmmmmmm


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

its not an indigo or maybe a species of cobra


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

Definately not an indigo snake. Kind of looks like one except for the head though.


----------



## Chantelle (Dec 27, 2003)

Jansen's Rat Snake
Elaphe janseni


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

No, but another really good guess. Keep 'em comming.


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

I keep searching, but here is one for you kevyn is it a large colubrid


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

My first reaction was Rinkhals, but something tells me its an Aussie.


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

yes its an assie but not many people know about this coloration,,,is yours a large colubrid of some kind


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

Mine isn't a colubrid. Your's is toubling, the only pattern I've seen so far that is close is a death adder. But it looks too long to be a death adder. Hmmmm...........


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

The head looks like a tiger snake.


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

"black rat snake(spilotes sp.)


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

kevyn said:


> The head looks like a tiger snake.



bingo very close its a yellow phase tasmanian tiger snake...well done old chap


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

That's a nice friggin tiger snake. I've never seen one that colour before. Damn that was hard. Great choice Marc. Lots of fun.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

Not a rat snake. As I said not a colubrid.


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

kevyn said:


> Not a rat snake. As I said not a colubrid.



bugger. the tiger was a captive bred grow to 8feet and 5.5kg use to eat 700gram rat twice a week....and it was so plascid

okay what about a clue


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

That's a huge a$$ tiger. I thought only the Church? Island ones got that big. I've also heard that captive ones can be really calm. I'm actually thinking of getting one.


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

you can get them? I wish I could get some of the wicked snakes you have...anyway what about a clue with your snake its a had one


----------



## Amy (Dec 28, 2003)

May I have a guess?

Eastern Kingsnake _ Lampropeltis Getula Getula _


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

aint they a colubird??? :S i dont know but I always thought they were?


----------



## Amy (Dec 28, 2003)

My bad. I just reread. Back to the books


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Here's your hint: It's black  . Just kidding. Think about were Robin Hood lives. And remember it's not a colubrid. Oh ya do you guys have G.I. Joe action figures over there?


----------



## Parko (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes Kev, if you move to Oz I think you'll find we have a fantastic selection of action characters.


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 28, 2003)

When's the new Steve Irwin Doll coming out?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

> When's the new Steve Irwin Doll coming out?



I heard about that too. I guess when you sqeeze his legs together he confiscates your reptiles.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

> Yes Kev, if you move to Oz I think you'll find we have a fantastic selection of action characters



Whew- I was worried :wink: . The G.I. Joe thing was a hint. Silly Parko


----------



## wattso (Dec 28, 2003)

Is it the greater black whipsnake-demansia papuensis? [ wouldnt have a clue, thought pale headed snake but its too dark???]


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Nope it's not a colubrid. Marc's come the closest with his first guess on what type of snake it is. He needs to continue with that line of thinking.


----------



## wattso (Dec 28, 2003)

papuan black snake -pseudechis papuanus???
Alberti's python -liasis albertisi ????


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Getting a bit closer. I'll tell you this it is an elapid.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 28, 2003)

Mamba?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

White Crowned Snake (Cacophis harriettae)?
Stephens Banded snake (Hophlocephalus stephensi)


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Slatey's on the right contenant.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Think about the G.I. Joe hint :wink: .


----------



## marc (Dec 28, 2003)

marshall snake


----------



## Chantelle (Dec 28, 2003)

I'ts a forest Cobra


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Good for you Chantelle you got it  . It's a black forest cobra. Good stuff everyone.


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 28, 2003)

post another


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

ohh wow WD chantelle how on earth did you get that!!!! another kevin?


----------



## marc (Dec 28, 2003)

BUGGER....LOL


----------



## Chantelle (Dec 28, 2003)

google


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Here's another... I think this one's a bit easier. Maybe too easy. We'll see....


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 28, 2003)

cobra


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Wau to go Westhamsc-it's not a cobra. Nice try. 


Tell me you're not a West Ham supporter.


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 28, 2003)

Aspidelaps l.lubricus -coral or burrowing cobra!


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

That's the winner. Told you this was easier. I have it's common name as the South African Coral Snake, but you got the scientific name. Good job.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

another


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

This one's probably really easy, but it's one of my favourites and I hope to talk my wife into letting me have one some day. Okay two. Okay three.


----------



## marc (Dec 28, 2003)

green mamba


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Ya too easy. I figured as much. Good job. It's a West African Green Mamba.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

Bloody beautiful snake!!!!!


----------



## marc (Dec 28, 2003)

Baritji said:


> Bloody beautiful snake!!!!!


bloody dangerous snake....but yes kevyn Id like one to but something tells me that you will get one first..lol...I am looking for a snake to stump you....so dont go away


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

pffffffft id show a mamba neday mate HAHAHAHA..... na well to me i guess they are like the taipan soooooooooooo nice but something i never wanna keep


----------



## marc (Dec 28, 2003)

try this one kevyn


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm gunna have to sleep on this one. It's 4:15 am, I need to go to bed. We'll continue this tomorrow.


----------



## marc (Dec 28, 2003)

kevyn said:


> I'm gunna have to sleep on this one. It's 4:15 am, I need to go to bed. We'll continue this tomorrow.


"sweet dream :lol: "


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

australian coral snake


----------



## Tommo (Dec 29, 2003)

i also think its a australian coral snake


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

Were's that Marc guy when you need him :wink: .


----------



## marc (Dec 29, 2003)

I give you this one "just" A Narrow-banded shovel nosed snake (Brachyurophis fasciolatus) the Aust. Coral snake is (B.australis) :wink:


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

Damn they look alot alike- you got me on that one. Good one.


----------



## marc (Dec 29, 2003)

they use to be in simoselaps but recently changed to brachyurophis there is about 15 different animals all look very simalar...I love small assie elapids.......hmmmm and the big ones


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

That one was particularily educational. I had no idea that there were corals in Australia. I'm not sure if we're flogging a dead horse here or not but I found this one and just couldn't resist...


----------



## marc (Dec 29, 2003)

dude I have no idea what that snake is....I dont even now where to start...I am i heading in the right direction if i was to say its a boa?
I am guessing right know...lol, no no its a colubrid


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

Not a boa- I believe colubrid. If not elapid- but I'm postive on the colubrid.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't look for it in North America. It's more towards you guys. To the north west.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 29, 2003)

is it a speckled kingsnake? lampropeltis getulus holbrooki?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

Nope, but I can see why you'd think kingsnake. It was a good guess.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 29, 2003)

by any chance is this snake sheding in some strange way?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

Not that I know of. Why what are you thinking of?


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 29, 2003)

This one's easy, it's a Taipan.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 29, 2003)

it just reminds me of the way i saw a lizard sheding once.


----------



## marc (Dec 30, 2003)

you still have me stumped , but after a good nite sleep I will be back,zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## adullthud (Dec 30, 2003)

Lycodon sp. Wolf snake


----------



## kevyn (Dec 30, 2003)

> Lycodon sp. Wolf snake



You got it. Good stuff, how did you figure it out? Mind you, you could just know snakes really well. Either way awsome job.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 30, 2003)

more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevyn (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll look.


----------



## marc (Dec 31, 2003)

never heard of a wolf snake


----------



## adullthud (Dec 31, 2003)

marc said:


> never heard of a wolf snake



Check the appendix in your Cogger's


----------



## marc (Dec 31, 2003)

adullthud said:


> marc said:
> 
> 
> > never heard of a wolf snake
> ...



never even thourght to look there


----------



## kevyn (Dec 31, 2003)

What's a Cogger's? Sounds good...


----------



## marc (Dec 31, 2003)

reptiles and amphibians of Australia By Harold G, Cogger Deputy Director of the Australian Museum...meet him a couple of time nice bloke


----------



## kevyn (Dec 31, 2003)

Wonder if I can find one for sale in line? Sounds very useful. :wink:


----------



## marc (Dec 31, 2003)

I dont know see if you can look up mike swans books he would prob have the last of them....pritty hard to come by, he has done about 11 editions and last year it was rumered to be the last edition...it has a condro on the front last time i saw it for sale it was about A$180


----------

